# New Caravel



## 4085

Well, after sat and having looked at the box for a few hours, I finally opened it, having savored the moment long enough. Whats all the fuss long I hear you say? Well, I like retro things To me, this looks beautiful and as a bonus, it makes a fantastic espresso. No pressurised parts with the water container sitting straight on top of the element. You draw water up into the lever when you raise it, let it pre-infuse and slowly draw the lever down. This baby is spotless and I am beginning to think it has never pulled a shot in anger as even the group is spotless, and I do not mean just clean! So, hopefully, the odd person might share my enthusiasm! As a bonus, this is in the original box with instructions.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

It is retro cute.


----------



## mike 100

That is a little work of art! not seen one before where did you find it?


----------



## 4085

ebay italia......you can get them from time to time on ebay uk, but if you search for Arrarex Caravel and do a worldwide search you can usually find the odd one. Here is my other one (which is in my avatar)

  

You would think they were the same but there are some subtle differences, including my new one has a straight 3 pin plug. By straight I mean the pins in a straight line. I will try and buy an adapter as I want to leave it as original.


----------



## haz_pro

Awesome, would love to see a video of a shot if you ever fancy it!


----------



## 4085

No problem, I have just received a new tamper from Australia and will be playing with it at the weekend. Will make a video then!


----------



## haz_pro

Great I look forward to it!

Must be a special tamper if it is coming all the way from Australia.


----------



## 4085

43.5 mm....I could not find one any closer! I have an Orphan Espresso tamper but did not really like it, so why spoil the soup for a pennies worth of salt!


----------



## 666tyler

Looks nice I'm just waiting on one arriving from Italy myself. (Mk1.2)

What tamper did you find to pair with it??

I'd be interested to know if you think there is a difference between your two machines as the red is a mk3 and your new one a mk2 I believe. Saw somewhere that the older machines produce a better shot so would be intrigued ?


----------



## 4085

666, I doubt very much that I will fire the new one up. That sounds sad, but it really is a collectors piece, is absolutely mint and I hope it will stay that way. The Francesco site is a mine of information. On Ebay a few weeks ago there was a mark One VAM model. I was top bidder at about £170 and just before the 12 hour mark I withdrew my bid......no one else bid on it and I have kicked myself since!

The tamper I bought came from here

http://sorrentinacoffee.myshopify.com/products/la-sorrentina-coffee-tamper-43-5mm-caravel-vam-zerowatt

and is much nicer than the Orphan Espresso tamper I also have. Sorrentino air mail it to you and only takes 4 days or so. Hope you have fun. I have found the easiest way to pull a shot, is to insert a temp probe into the water tank, Let it heat up to 96. turn it off, it will increase a little then start to fall, and when it gets back to 96 pull the shot. The thermostat on the back is ok, but there is no display of course to compare it against. What colour did you get?


----------



## 666tyler

Dfk I can see your point about not using it however it seems a shame for it to remain an expensive paperweight!

mine is (your going to say boring!) grey (blueish) with a gold caravel I'm just hoping the inside is as good as the exterior which looks pretty much immaculate.

Thanks for the link I will have a look, I did post yesterday asking if anyone knew where in the uk you could get one but drew a blank, now explained by yourself they don't exist here!

£170 would've been a good price although I'm guessing you paid a touch more for your new purchase


----------



## 4085

I will take a photo of my OE one tomorrow and if you like it I will double check how much I paid for it and if interested, we can sort something out


----------



## coffeechap

Cool we can start a caravel owners club!!!

Here is mine which I love.....

View attachment 2979


View attachment 2980


----------



## 666tyler

Think we may need a couple more than 3 for an owners club but it is a start!

How many more furum users do we have to recruit before the caravel gets it's own thread??

got to say i love the simplicity of the machine and how it doesnt use any boiler pressure. Why doesnt anybody make a similar machine nowadays?.


----------



## 4085

Here is a short video of my old one pulling a shot today


----------



## 666tyler

Fantastic video David. Couple of questions, how much do you dose and do you grind finer than for most other machines or around the same as a spring lever??


----------



## coffeechap

Wasn't that a little to fine on the grind Dave? Looked kinda slow


----------



## 4085

666 and Dave, I know the grind was a little too fine, but quite simply, I cannot be arsed changing the grind settings all the time! I aim to buy or win a Mignon soon which will be dedicated o the Caravel. That said, the shot tasted quite superb ANSI think as the shot is not pulled under pressure does not show so much of the over extraction ( but I maybe wrong)

I grind into a container and spoon feed about 12 gms in, but, am still playing with mine. The most important bit of kit is the temp probe. The thermostat does not have a display and I have been advised that 96 is the best temp to pull a shot at. Since most of themes am pulling a single I let the temp build up then switch the machine off if it goes past 96 and pull the shot on the way back down. The thermostat does respond quite well, hearing up once about 5 degrees have dropped, but, you have no idea unless you put n your own display


----------



## 666tyler

Already ordered a temp probe on the advice of yourself and coffeechap to sit alongside just now need to look at grinders again I think, something of the same era would be nice although not sure on the quality of the grind of vintage grinders. Perhaps after the Titan grind off we could have the classic grind off??

anyway enough crazy ideas for the time being I think!


----------



## robti

Got to say beautiful love that shade of orange, it would be perfect i think with a white lever & portafilter handle totally retro, got me looking now:cool:


----------



## 666tyler

Arrived today! Already descaled and ready to try but alas it seems I have to go out for the evening so tomorrow will be its first test!


----------



## coffeechap

such a beautiful colour, lets start a grey owners club and exclude those naff red ones......


----------



## 4085

At the moment, it is two red ones v two gray ones........who will decide it?

Looks nice 666. Just try about 12 gms or so on the setting your grinder is on now. You will need to play around a bit. remember the shot only pulls in the last third of the descent!


----------



## coffeechap

no no no you own two so only three owners, two of which own grey ones get back in your corner rosso


----------



## robti

As you are all discussing them on this thread i thought i would ask why have some got an orange rocker switch on the front and others a green light

Thanks

Robert


----------



## 4085

Rob, if you have a look here

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm

you will find a history with photos of all the models. they are identifiable via colour, badge and shape and style of handles, and also switches. Hope that helps!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> no no no you own two so only three owners, two of which own grey ones get back in your corner rosso


Dave, it does not matter how many times you bring this topic up, you can go to bed as often as you want and say your prayers, but, your nasty grey one will always be that way and can never be a sexy red beast like my twins.

Why dont you sell it and buy one like mine, then you will not feel so inadequate. If I can help mate, let me know and I will help you......alternately, you could look for some sticky backed plastic a la Blue Peter!


----------



## 4085

And just out of interest, I timed the shot on that video. Ignoring pre infusion, from the point the first drops of coffee appear to pulling the cup away, is 29 seconds or so. that sounds about right does it not?


----------



## robti

dfk41 said:


> Rob, if you have a look here
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/arrarex_eng.htm
> 
> you will find a history with photos of all the models. they are identifiable via colour, badge and shape and style of handles, and also switches. Hope that helps!


Thanks for that link off for a read

Robert


----------



## 666tyler

Haha ok well I'm in the understated grey is the way to go camp!

I'm well impressed so far with the condition it's in. I haven't really looked at the PF yet but does the basket screw in? Or is mine just damn tight? It was the only thing I didn't manage to do when I descaled earlier!

I did love how the scale forms in the pattern of the element below!

Can't wait for my morning espresso now!!


----------



## 666tyler

Oh and I vote its 2 to 1 as your new purchase isn't a machine it's a museum exhibit!!


----------



## 4085

666, the basket is very tight and comes out if you prise it carefully. It is so tight, I found to get a good tamp it is easier removed.

And a Caravel is beautiful in any colour!


----------



## 666tyler

Second shot of the day! First one was a gusher!!


----------



## 4085

Bet your pleased with that! How does it taste?


----------



## 666tyler

Fantastic! Was well pleased with that as my second shot! It took a touch over the 30 secs and the puck was wet when it came out but the taste was so so much better than the microcasa can produce!!


----------



## 4085

They may be old machines, but sometimes simplicity produces fantastic results! Great purchase 666 and I hope you soon get it cracked 100%.


----------



## 666tyler

David the third was better again! The puck was still damp after but the timing was about spot on and the crema was thicker again than the one i pictured. Unfortunately i didnt get a pic as i was caffine deprived by that point after a busy morning and it disappeared pretty quick!!


----------

